# give me your photos......



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

This sounds like fun  I'll give you some. You can do whatever with them...Mix, match, blah-de-blah....


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Can He Star said:


> ok so i just got a new laptop and it has awesome picture editing skills. so give me your photos and ill see what i can do
> 
> some examples will be posted later


I have pictures in my horses  (jess)


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Id lov all my pictures blened into one or something


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Feel free to take any out of my Chinga photo thread (ChingazMyBoy's Photo Thread) or in my barn. What editing programme is - I'm lucky and my school gave us photoshop!


----------



## Elly (Dec 3, 2011)

I've got some pictures hopefully you can make something of it


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Feel free to take any out of my Chinga photo thread (ChingazMyBoy's Photo Thread) or in my barn. What editing programme is - I'm lucky and my school gave us photoshop!


can do ! 
lol i have i photo. photo shops pretty cool. lucky you

i dont think i can do a collage but their are some pretty cool colour and brightness etc efects


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

an original


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Have fun with these =) Do whatever you want


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

an edit


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Here are some...


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Do whatever with these! You can also go into my barn if you want!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Please do these for me! Do whatever you want to them!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

ok yours is done sorel horse


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

chinga- i love the one of you and chinga


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

somnsama-


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Can He Star said:


> chinga- i love the one of you and chinga


My face is so awkward! But thankyou <3.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey one for me? I have tons of photos in my albums !

Thanks!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks so much they are awesome!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

your welcome guys


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Tessy or Lucy? Not Zorro, he doesn't deserve it!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Here are a few of me barrel racing (practicing) you can do whatever you want with them! Oh yeah, and one for fun! lol I just found it on my lap top :wink:


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

I have photos in my album and all over some threads if you want  too many to choose from!


----------

